# Survey for Acrylic Blank Buy



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2008)

I contacted Rizheng today about the issue of half there blanks being out of stock and the results of the group buy. One thing they asked was if I could give them a list of the most favored blanks so they can concentrate on getting those in stock.
I know it will take a bit of time but would all of you please list the blanks you would be interested in ordering. I will compile a list and from most to least favored. list as many or few as you like. thanks I really think this will help me work with Rizheng. they have done some special things for me in the past so I think this is worth the time.
Blanks $2.25 ea based on a 20lb. total order









Rods $1.60 ea based on a 20lb. total order


----------



## negid (Feb 14, 2008)

What was the price they were offering on these again?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2008)

Whayne, $2.25 ea for blanks $1.60 ea for rods is as low as prices can get. this is based on a total order of exactly 10kg or over 10.5kg. postage would be $5.05 for whatever will fit into a flat rate envelope. orders larger than that would be charged whatever it costs to mail priority. I will mail outside the US.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 14, 2008)

Daniel

I would be interested in the following:

RZ-BS01
RZ-BS02
RZ-BS18
RZ-BS16
RZ-TM37
RZ-TM38
RZ-DJ01

Maybe like 20 of each is the quantity I would like to get.

Thanks for asking and putting the information in their hands.

Robert


----------



## Hayseedboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Daniel,

Why would I want to buy from this group when I can buy at a quarter less per blank from Steve on his group buy?  Is it a different material?

lr


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2008)

First if you can't see a reason to buy them then you shouldn't but they are different colors. Not sure it matters to much, Rizheng just wants to keep telling me why there blanks are out of stock. Not tell me what they are going to do to get them in stock. I finally lost it with them today. I asked if they are in the business of selling blanks or just posting pictures of them? There stock has been 50% out of stock since December so I think buying them is only a wish. Reports from the people I sent samples to are that these turn a lot like Alumilite, so they are really nice to turn. I have a few blanks but have not turned a pen yet.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2008)

The latest e-mail from Rizheng said they are gong to try and have there blank selection restocked in 30 days. So we will see.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 15, 2008)

I like their blanks and was pleased with their service.

I would be interested in the following:

Blanks:
RZ-BS20
RZ-BS21
RZ-BS23
RZ-HB1
RZ-HB3
RZ-HB5B
RZ-HB6
RZ-TM9
RZ-TM12
RZ-TM38
RZ-TM39
RZ-TM44
RZ-PY07

Rods:
RZ-BS1
RZ-BS2
RZ-BS20
RZ-HB6
RZ-TB41
RZ-TM10
RZ-TM12
RZ-TM44

I'd be interested in five each.


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just did a larger order on the other pen blank deal - but this is what I would consider.  I would love to get my hands on some of the black, steel blue color blanks to see how they look on a pen.


RZ-hb5b black, white (Square)
rz-jc08 yellow, blue
rbs02 - baby pink, white
rz-ds26 - black
rz-tm10 black, steel blue


Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2008)

Brad, thanks for listing. there is not obligation in participating in this. This is strictly to try and give Rizheng some idea what will be most popular with this group. I told them I thought they should already have an idea what is popular if they keep any sort of track on there sales.


----------



## follow3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Daniel,

Sorry I didn't see this sooner...I have been a bit busy LOL.

I like all of the rods except the plain white and black. I would be in for a few of each of the rods.

Steve


----------



## Tanner (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, They have some interesting blanks there.  I'll have to watch this to see if this will work out.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 20, 2008)

Daniel,
 I would take a couple of the:
TB39
HB3
BS16
TM10
and some of the other darker ones.


----------

